# Cruisers at Copake



## Hardrider (Nov 3, 2021)

Looks like 2021 at Copake auction will see a huge number of 1955 era bikes in all conditions.  Also the usual bikes and memorabilia of the golden era of bicycling, as well as modern European style racers.  Unfortunately, the auction is only online because of the virus.  With a variety of ways to bid, its an attractive opportunity to find good deals, even with the fees and costs of shipping.  This year's auction has a solid list of shippers to handle purchases. Good hunting.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 15, 2021)

balloon bikes were slaughtered.....sold for peanuts...most less than 1/2 actual value or even way less...
Also---- last minute they invited a small 'on site' crowd to physically attend...less than 30 people..
i think maybe 2 ? showed up                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
All time dumps for Balloon Tire bicycle prices/values....bidders scored


----------



## Hardrider (Nov 16, 2021)

One man's disaster is another's opportunity to get a bargain, that is the value of competitive bidding.  Biggest impediment to price support, is the lack of live bidding onsite, which has been denied because of the virus rules, and the added cost of shipping, which distorts the prices actually paid by buyers.  Additionally, even though the descriptions were thorough, there is nothing like putting the eyeballs on the real thing.  Let's hope the next auction gets back to the regular format with those great flea markets.  Copake Auction, like the CABE and the Wheelmen, are vital parts of the antique bicycle world.


----------

